# DX for Tick Bite



## LOVE2CODE

Can anyone help me out w/the dx I could use for a Tick Bite?


Thanks,

YTH, CPC


----------



## RFerko

*ICD-9 code for tick bite*

Hi, YTH. Look in bite, insect, nonvenomous. This says see Injury, superficial, by site. I'm thinking you would use this approach, unless the patient has been diagnosed with a tick-borne illness, such as Lyme Disease, in which case you would code the resulting illness.

Anyone else reading this, please correct me if I'm wrong.
RFerko, student coder.


----------



## LOVE2CODE

Still looking for some help w/a dx....

Thanks

YTH,CPC


----------



## dballard2004

I agree.  In the ICD-9-CM index, if you go to bite, insect, nonvenomous, it refers you to injury, superficial, by site.  This is the route that you need to go with this.  Hope this helps.


----------



## KHH

*Dx Tick Bite*

I Agree


----------



## LOVE2CODE

Thanks for all of the responses.....



YTH,CPC


----------

